# EN World Icon Link (upper left corner)



## Furn_Darkside (Jan 18, 2002)

Salutations,

Will the new link location for the EN World pic in the upper left corner stay?

Or could it be changed to be like it was in the original forum?

Smallest of gripes- it is just a habit I will need to change when reading messages.

FD


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

personally, I'm glad that it's a link to EN World (though it's to www.d20reviews.com and not www.enworld.org)

I was already in the habit of using the text link to get to the main board page myself.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jan 18, 2002)

Salutations,

I apologize for being unclear- germs are whispering things in my ear.

On the old boards, clicking on the icon takes you to the main page of the message boards- not the main page of the site.

So, ideally for me the icon would go to:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/index.php?s=

My habit is to click on it to see the forum list- and now I get placed on the front page of enworld. 

Not a big deal, I will adjust if needed be. heh.

FD


----------

